# Waterproof boots/shoes ???



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a trip planned for Iceland and NYC in December and its pretty much guaranteed to be wet, rainy and snow. 

I am trying to pack very very light so i have more baggage space for a bit of crimbo shopping in NYC.

That said i am in the market for a pair of boots or shoes that are waterproof or at least weather proof that i can wear during the day but also wear on a nights with a pair of jeans. Not sure on budget but if they are decent enough that i can actually wear them casually then i all over that proved they aren't too clumpy etc

Ta


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

i have been wearing the cheaper Karrimor trainers / hiking boots (ones you can get in sports/soccer 18 - 35) for years.

Don't last me longer than about 6-8 months but never had wet feet on the riverbank fishing or spending the day washing cars / jet washing patio etc etc


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got Timberland's for heavy use, 1 set are the 6" boot that I have had for over 5 years, I use grangers wax on them and touch wood have not had water get through and I've worn them in some pretty bad weather, can get them fairly cheap from Timberland outlet stores now too 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Salomon Quest or Comet 4D/3D boots. Certainly not cheap at £100-150 depending on retailer but they will keep you dry, are super lightweight and both look and feel like very high quality trainers.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a close look at Altberg. Proper British boots and can go from the "normal" off the shelf to the fully made to measure bells and whistles depending on your budget.

Have a great time.

Andy.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to iceland a couple of years ago: 
If you plan on doing some hiking (and walking around in NYC), get yourself a decent pair of walking shoes.
Go with something over the angle (a sprain on the volcanic ground will put an end to the vacation...) and in leather, so you don't seem too out-of-place in NY.
Had these: http://www.meindl.co.uk/products/barcelona-mid-gtx


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

shabba said:


> Went to iceland a couple of years ago:
> If you plan on doing some hiking (and walking around in NYC), get yourself a decent pair of walking shoes.
> Go with something over the angle (a sprain on the volcanic ground will put an end to the vacation...) and in leather, so you don't seem too out-of-place in NY.
> Had these: http://www.meindl.co.uk/products/barcelona-mid-gtx


Yeah that's kinda my thinking. Something for walking round in Iceland but something that won't look out of place in NYC with jeans etc during day and/or night


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Lowa boots are the most comfortable I've tried, better than slippers, not cheap but walking boots are something I don't think you should compromise on if you are doing a good amount of miles.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

You can always go for a short boot and then get gaiters to cover you to the knee they also help keep water out of the shoe lace area

I wore Lowa boots for my last 6 years in the Army. They can be quite weighty but very comfortable 

Out of interest what she feet have you got?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I've got some timberland boots for walking the dog, think they arr called splitrock. Sort of halfway between trainers and boots, take absolute abuse and they are still waterproof and far more comfortable than any walking boots I've had


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Disco Smudge said:


> You can always go for a short boot and then get gaiters to cover you to the knee they also help keep water out of the shoe lace area
> 
> I wore Lowa boots for my last 6 years in the Army. They can be quite weighty but very comfortable
> 
> Out of interest what she feet have you got?


She feet ???


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Clarks do some great goretex boots that'll fit your bill. Rampart GTX for example or Rain range. I've have a few pairs. Warm, durable, good grip, waterproof, easy to care for and great VFM.

Clarks Rampartmid Gtx, Men Boots, Brown (Brown Wlined Lea), 9.5 UK (44 EU) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ITIZ3VQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_WErPxbTXE64RY


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

danwel said:


> She feet ???


Size lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Disco Smudge said:


> Size lol


Lol thought you meant that. Size 10 matey


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Ah okay I have a pair of size 7 here that I got for my missus for a festival and they didn't fit so been sat in the spare room was gonna offer them if you had pixie feet


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Disco Smudge said:


> Ah okay I have a pair of size 7 here that I got for my missus for a festival and they didn't fit so been sat in the spare room was gonna offer them if you had pixie feet


Ah right appreciate the offer but sadly I don't have "she feet" lol


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Meindl make some casual shoes which have vibram soles and are gore tex lined. I had a pair of Zamberlain casual shoes which were gore tex and were very comfortable and lasted for ages.


----------

